# math/gotoblas-2.1.13_3 on 8.2-RELEASE i386 fails to build



## jrm@ (Oct 21, 2011)

I submitted a PR for this (http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=161426), but the maintainer is having trouble reproducing the problem.    Can anyone else successfully build the port on an i386 system?


----------



## oops (Oct 21, 2011)

Try to apply recent TLS fixes from /stable/8 (r225726, r226382, r226383). If this doesn't help obtain a backtrace and report upstream.


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 23, 2011)

Same result after upgrading to 8.2-STABLE.  Can you elaborate on "obtain a backtrace and report upstream"?


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 2, 2011)

Well if anyone is cold and needs to heat up his room, can you try compiling the port?  If you see the same problem, please post a follow-up to the PR.  The maintainer can't reproduce it, but it's occurred on every i386 system I've tried.  It seems to work fine on amd64 though.


----------

